# 2008 Sentra S audio question



## arkadyka (Jul 20, 2010)

i!

First time here, just got a 2008 Sentra S. Find the stock system to be extremely lacking. If anyone went through the process of upgrading the stock radio, may I get recommendation? How is the process of upgrading? Is the wiring complicated because of the display, steering wheel, etc connectivity? How well do aftermarket head units fit? 
What will it do to the resale value of the vehicle?

Lastly, what kind of head unit might best fit - any recommendations here are also welcomed!


I am not looking to get an amp, just a new HU and if required, new speakers.

ty!


----------



## oshytisjp (Apr 21, 2009)

well welcome buddy .. i HAD the 2008 Sentra Se-r spec V ... i had replaced the head unit to a 7 1/2 inch indash double din head unit ... as far as the info screen on top you will have to buy a adaptor for it becase once u switch to any after market unit you will lose the info screen . as far as looking nice the 7 inch touch screen fits PERFECT on there . you dont need to buy amp or anything . i would recommend a small system tho if your not into a loud thump atleast get a 8 inch sub woofer back there with a 500 watt amp .. but other than that you will enjoy it . i also had two 12' kenwood 1200 watt each speakers on a 1500 watt amp my whole trunk rattled haha


----------



## arkadyka (Jul 20, 2010)

*thanks*

Thanks for the reply. I searched this forum on installation guides, etc and could not come up with anything.

Where can I gather more information on:

1) How to take apart the front dash
2) Where to get the adapter to preserve the trip info
3) How to preserve the steering controls

I figured a double-din will go perfect, but if anyone has links to some specific head units it would be super helpful.

What model/brand is your touch screen? I am looking for something that also has support for the modern toys (aux, ipod, usb, bluetooth, etc)

This is what I was thinking for the HU:

http://outlet.crutchfield.com/p_105KWGX700/JVC-KW-XG700.html?cc=02&showAll=N&tp=5684

and the Nissan adapter

http://www.crutchfield.com/p_120707552/Nissan-Receiver-Wire-Harness.html?showAll=N&tp=2977


----------



## oshytisjp (Apr 21, 2009)

dude for that price just get a dvd touchscreen like this one 
2 Din 7" Car DVD Player with GPS NAVI TV Radio IN DASH: eBay Motors (item 140427594374 end time Aug-13-10 09:40:58 PDT)

as far as how to take it apart start by pulling off the small panel around the gear stick "or what ever you call it" then ur gonna see 2 bolts on the top .. just work your way up .


----------



## oshytisjp (Apr 21, 2009)

here is the sentra i used to have ..


----------

